# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  stresująca prac

## magggik

Zmieniłem pracę i w nowej czuję się fatanie, każdy dzień to jak przetrwanie jakiejś bitwy, wracam i padam na twarz, nie tyle z fizycznego co  z psychicznego zmęczenia, pocieszają mnie dobre piniądze, jak przetrwać te pierwsze miesiące?

----------

